# LGB 2051 motor/wiring issue



## Jacunning (Jun 19, 2015)

Any assistance appreciated- I bought a dual-motor loco which is totally dead and I am trying to revive it. Both motors have the standard green-white-brown wiring plus a fourth green wire that seems to be soldered onto the motor on the same side as the white wire. The loco had a decoder installed which I cannot use and I want to run the loco on track power. 

Should this extra green wire be connected somewhere? Any wiring diagram better than the service brochure would really help.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Not familiar with this locomotive, but it looks pretty basic for an LGB. It should be pretty simple to get the motors connected to run on track DC. Just connect from track pick ups to each side of the motor and you should have it running. The lights may go to a voltage regulator and diodes for direction control. Dan will probably recognize what it is.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer LGB motor block has the 2 inner wires for track power and the 2 outer wires for motor.
In the older 3 wire blocks, they kept one side with the motor and track tied together, and the other side has the inner wire going to a switch to control the motor and lights and on some the catenary overhead power connection.
When converting the 3 wire motor block to DCC, the track to motor connection had to be broken and most did this by cutting the motor lead and adding a wire directly to the motor. You need to connect this wire to the side of the motor block with only one wire for each motor block.


----------



## Jacunning (Jun 19, 2015)

The wire is already attached to the motor. Where does the other side go? Is it the same circuit as the whire wire, which is the one on the same side as the mystery wire?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the wire attached to the motor directly to the wire on the same side of the block which is white.


----------



## Jacunning (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the leads, but the locomotive still seems totally dead. I haven't even been able to get any of the lighting to work. One thought I had - I am still trying to use the power supplies that came with my starter set- I have the 1 amp transformer with the red throttle box. Is there just not enough power coming out of this supply to drive the locomotive? I would think that even if the power was not enough to drive the motors it would still light the headlamps. I guess all the bulbs could be burnt out.

I have made sure that the test track I am using is getting power- another loco runs just fine on the track. 

Any other suggestions/ideas that I could try to revive this loco? I would really appreciate any further things to try. I am certainly not a master electrician (or even a very good novice) but I am willing to try!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

From my experience, a 1 amp power supply is marginal for a an engine with two motors. That said, even if the engine draws too much power and blows the breaker, I would think that you would get several seconds or more of movement before it blows. LGB starter set power supplies are better than most.

Have you tried applying power directly to the motor, using the pins at the motor? Do you have a meter? With power to the tracks or skates, can you get voltage at the motor connections?

I find that small power clips attached to two of the skates is an easy way to get power to an engine, without having to worry about it moving.

One other thought. Many LGB engines have a 3 position switch in the cab or somewhere on the engine. The "0" position is all off, "1" is usually lights on motor off and "2" is all on, motor and lights. Have you checked for that switch and if so where is it set? Most if not all starter set LGB engines do not have the switch, but most non-starter set engines do.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I run every LGB engine on my 7va LGB power pack.
Single motors/dual motors and even dual motor dual pantograph units. They do not go fast but will run or there is a bad motor!!


----------

